# What’s with used Tele prices?



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I’ve been looking at Teles but it seems used ones are so expensive I may as well buy new. It seems every USA tele, from any year from the 80s to present, is $1400 or more?! I don’t get it. Perhaps I am out to lunch, but at that price I would rather buy new and have my pick of the litter and get exactly what I want.

TG


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Agreed 
Besides a telecaster is such a simple instrument .... I don't see why they should cost that much.

Love teles though. Amazing for just about everything


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Phew! I thought it was just me.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> I’ve been looking at Teles but it seems used ones are so expensive I may as well buy new. It seems every USA tele, from any year from the 80s to present, is $1400 or more?! I don’t get it. Perhaps I am out to lunch, but at that price I would rather buy new and have my pick of the litter and get exactly what I want.
> 
> TG



Exactly what I did. Used prices are delusional. I bought a brand new custom shop 52 from Daves guitars in the US this past winter and a brand new brad paisley sig tele from Long and Mcquade this past July. There were some used ones I expressed interest in but the prices were kind of high and the specs weren't exactly what I would have chosen, although for the right price I could have looked past that. 
Buying new really didn't cost much more than what used prices are and I get exactly what I want in all the specs. 
Amplifiers seems to be the other extreme. I've seen some great deals on amps but people can't sell them. I had my, at the time, 4 month old $4,500 amp for sale for $2,600 and couldn't get any bites. I still see this alot. Theres an amp on the forum I think is a great price that I'd love to have but unfortunately for me the timing isn't right. Spent too much on gear lately.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ive seen a bunch of USAs at or under $1k, so Im wondering where everyone is looking.

Also, inflation does hit the used market eventually.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Take a look at a Squier Classic vibe Tele, good guitar for the money.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Both Gibson and to some lesser degree Fender America prices are delusional and to my mind spec for spec don't really outclass the competition and the used market of course follows suit. Want to beat the marketing game? Look outside our borders and think about doing a few mods to suit your taste.

G&L Tribute = $600 new, probably around $400 used.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Budda said:


> Ive seen a bunch of USAs at or under $1k, so Im wondering where everyone is looking.
> 
> Also, inflation does hit the used market eventually.


Where? Honestly, I am interested. The only thing I see near $1000 are the "lesser' American lines or MIM or MIJ. I want a USA 'standard' (or what is now call the professional).


----------



## Nishplayer (Nov 1, 2018)

traynor_garnet said:


> Where? Honestly, I am interested. The only thing I see near $1000 are the "lesser' American lines or MIM or MIJ. I want a USA 'standard' (or what is now call the professional).



Would you consider an American Professional offset Tele in walnut with hard case? Selling for $1899.99 at L& M. Would consider $1400 obo.

*The beauty of this unique model lies in the fusion of two Fender classics: the Jazzmaster and the Telecaster. Taking the sleek curves and slender body depth of the Jazzmaster, then combining the neck, pickups and hardware of a classic Telecaster, Fender have established a delightfully playable creation.*

_*The American Professional Offset Telecaster has gorgeous a Walnut finish and 3-ply black pickguard. Features include the fast playing "Deep C" neck profile, narrow tall frets for easier bending, Tim Shaw-designed "V-Mod" single-coil telecaster pickups, and the new Tele bridge with compensated brass saddles.

Available exclusively at Long and McQuade.

Specifications:

• Body Wood: Alder
• Body Colour: Walnut
• Body Finish: Gloss Polyurethane
• Neck Wood: Maple
• Fingerboard: Maple
• Neck Finish: Gloss Urethane on Front/Satin Urethane on Back
• Fingerboard Radius: 9.5"
• Neck Backshape: "Deep C"
• Scale Length: 25.5"
• # of Frets: 22
• Fret Size: Narrow Tall
• Position Markers: Black Dot
• Nut Width: 1.685"
• Nut Material: Bone
• Bridge: 3-Saddle Vintage Style Tele Bridge with Compensated Brass Saddles
• Knobs: Knurled Chrome
• Bridge Pickup: American Pro "V-Mod" Tele Bridge Pickup
• Neck Pickup: American Pro "V-Mod" Tele Neck Pickup
• Pickup Cover/Switch Tip Colour: Barrel Style
• Pickguard: 3-Ply Black/White/Black
• Tuning Machines: Standard Cast/Sealed Staggered
• Volume: 250K
• Tone: 250K No-Load pot
• Switch: 3-Way toggle*_
*• Case: Tweed Hardshell case w/black interior *


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

2 things. 

1. If you really want to by a Tele for that price post a WTB ad in the For Sale section.
2. If you happen to have one for sale please post it in the For Sale section.

cheers!


----------



## Nishplayer (Nov 1, 2018)

Would you consider an American Professional offset Tele in walnut with hard case? Selling for $1899.99 at L& M. Would consider $1400 obo.

*The beauty of this unique model lies in the fusion of two Fender classics: the Jazzmaster and the Telecaster. Taking the sleek curves and slender body depth of the Jazzmaster, then combining the neck, pickups and hardware of a classic Telecaster, Fender have established a delightfully playable creation.*

_*The American Professional Offset Telecaster has gorgeous a Walnut finish and 3-ply black pickguard. Features include the fast playing "Deep C" neck profile, narrow tall frets for easier bending, Tim Shaw-designed "V-Mod" single-coil telecaster pickups, and the new Tele bridge with compensated brass saddles.

Available exclusively at Long and McQuade.

Specifications:

• Body Wood: Alder
• Body Colour: Walnut
• Body Finish: Gloss Polyurethane
• Neck Wood: Maple
• Fingerboard: Maple
• Neck Finish: Gloss Urethane on Front/Satin Urethane on Back
• Fingerboard Radius: 9.5"
• Neck Backshape: "Deep C"
• Scale Length: 25.5"
• # of Frets: 22
• Fret Size: Narrow Tall
• Position Markers: Black Dot
• Nut Width: 1.685"
• Nut Material: Bone
• Bridge: 3-Saddle Vintage Style Tele Bridge with Compensated Brass Saddles
• Knobs: Knurled Chrome
• Bridge Pickup: American Pro "V-Mod" Tele Bridge Pickup
• Neck Pickup: American Pro "V-Mod" Tele Neck Pickup
• Pickup Cover/Switch Tip Colour: Barrel Style
• Pickguard: 3-Ply Black/White/Black
• Tuning Machines: Standard Cast/Sealed Staggered
• Volume: 250K
• Tone: 250K No-Load pot
• Switch: 3-Way toggle*_
*• Case: Tweed Hardshell case w/black interior 

View attachment 326592
View attachment 326593
*
View attachment 326592
View attachment 326593


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

traynor_garnet said:


> I’ve been looking at Teles but it seems used ones are so expensive I may as well buy new. It seems every USA tele, from any year from the 80s to present, is $1400 or more?! I don’t get it. Perhaps I am out to lunch, but at that price I would rather buy new and have my pick of the litter and get exactly what I want.
> 
> TG


$1400 is almost $1000 off what a new American Professional goes for. I'm not saying you should not shouldn't be willing to cough up that price, but that's not really in "I might as well buy new territory."


----------



## Nishplayer (Nov 1, 2018)

davetcan said:


> 2 things.
> 
> 1. If you really want to by a Tele for that price post a WTB ad in the For Sale section.
> 2. If you happen to have one for sale please post it in the For Sale section.
> ...


My apology....actually tried to post in For Sale....but told I couldn't....

Please feel free to delete any such responses (unfortunately seem to have posted same twice but cannot find way to delete either). 

Again my apology.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Nishplayer said:


> My apology....actually tried to post in For Sale....but told I couldn't....
> 
> Please feel free to delete any such responses (unfortunately seem to have posted same twice but cannot find way to delete either).
> 
> Again my apology.


Hmmmm, interesting. The new overlords told us that posting in the For Sale Forums no longer required paid membership. Can you tell me exactly what the message was please?


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

traynor_garnet said:


> Where? Honestly, I am interested. The only thing I see near $1000 are the "lesser' American lines or MIM or MIJ. I want a USA 'standard' (or what is now call the professional).


American Special Tele's are still called American guitars and they are out there around $1000 or less.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

davetcan said:


> Hmmmm, interesting. The new overlords told us that posting in the For Sale Forums no longer required paid membership. Can you tell me exactly what the message was please?


You can post within a thread now without the sub, but I don't think that you can create a thread, afaik.


----------



## Nishplayer (Nov 1, 2018)

davetcan said:


> Hmmmm, interesting. The new overlords told us that posting in the For Sale Forums no longer required paid membership. Can you tell me exactly what the message was please?


At bottom of Classified-Guitars is this message: "_You have insufficient privileges to post threads here."_


----------



## juiceboxjosh (May 25, 2016)

I’ve noticed that too, been wondering the same. Strats even too. In 2013 I bought an American standard tele And basically the same ones I see people asking what I paid new. I don’t know if it’s because new prices have gone up quite a bit maybe. But yeah the asking prices seem to be 20-30% higher than a couple years ago for the same guitar. Not sure if maybe they’re selling for a normal amount and people are just asking high


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Sorry, Dave I wasn't trying to circumvent the FS section/rules. I was simply trying to see what was up with the market.



davetcan said:


> 2 things.
> 
> 1. If you really want to by a Tele for that price post a WTB ad in the For Sale section.
> 2. If you happen to have one for sale please post it in the For Sale section.
> ...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Sorry, Dave I wasn't trying to circumvent the FS section/rules. I was simply trying to see what was up with the market.


Not a problem at all, I was under the impression, perhaps the wrong impression, that you should be able to post there. I'm looking into it.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> $1400 is almost $1000 off what a new American Professional goes for. I'm not saying you should not shouldn't be willing to cough up that price, but that's not really in "I might as well buy new territory."


If you include tax and we limit the guitars to a newer pro sure, but it's not just the newest model line/year. I'm not ponying up for the taxes somebody paid 15 years ago.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

Markus 1 said:


> don't see why they should cost that much. ... Love teles though. Amazing for just about everything


you, me, and every other player realizes that and up goes the price

it's good to be Fender these days they can bang those suckers out at every price point and sell them one after the other the hotter the used market gets the more people end up going into the store and getting a new one

i wonder what cost of production on a telecaster is? i bet frighteningly low even in the American shop

i like everything about my telecaster except the way it looks and even that is slowly growing on me

j


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

To me a tele is so well designed ....although it's almost not really "designed"

Flat slab o' wood cut in a shape
Bolt a neck on with screws! 🤯
Use more screws and some round barrels to set intonation 

The thing resonates like a beast , covers anything from folk to country to hard rock. 
It falls and doesn't break. (Ask me)
I have self assembled one with p90s I call "the shovel" because yes that's what it is. A tool that'll not let you down even as a self defense weapon. Ask Keef


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

traynor_garnet said:


> If you include tax and we limit the guitars to a newer pro sure, but it's not just the newest model line/year. I'm not ponying up for the taxes somebody paid 15 years ago.


You were the one the invoked the "might as well buy new" rationale so I'm not sure why that wouldn't be the subject of conversation. As I said, I'm not telling you to pay more tha you want. But if they're listing and selling in that price range, that's just what they're worth. Personally I'd buy a performer/highway one/American Special without hesitation.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Covid19 has done some funny things to used prices. Kayaks are the new TP; there are no new ones, people are asking near new prices and anyone that offers one at 75% of new has it sold in hours, sometimes minutes. 

Maybe everyone is collectively jonesing for a Tele now?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> Where? Honestly, I am interested. The only thing I see near $1000 are the "lesser' American lines or MIM or MIJ. I want a USA 'standard' (or what is now call the professional).


What exactly is a lesser american model? I assume you would be referring to binding and inlay material, perhaps pickups? Fender has had so many models come and go, it's hard for me to pin down exactly what you mean here.

Pauls boutique in toronto often has a few usa and japanese fenders rolling through, often on consignment. Check the l&m used section online as well.

Post a wtb $850 usa standard tele and Im positive a few will come in.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

I've been very successful at Paul's 
Consignment often implies negotiable folks


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

There is a Highway One tele at the 12th fret for $750


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> You were the one the invoked the "might as well buy new" rationale so I'm not sure why that wouldn't be the subject of conversation. As I said, I'm not telling you to pay more tha you want. But if they're listing and selling in that price range, that's just what they're worth. Personally I'd buy a performer/highway one/American Special without hesitation.


I honestly have no idea what you are trying to get at (invoking?). I've been quite clear about why I would consider buying new instead of used.

As for the used prices in general, there are lots of teles up for around $1400 but they never sell. It's a bunch of guys who reference each others ads to justify their price. The ads stay up for awhile, the ad expires, and then the guitar is relisted later at the same price. Rinse and repeat 

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Budda said:


> What exactly is a lesser american model? I assume you would be referring to binding and inlay material, perhaps pickups? Fender has had so many models come and go, it's hard for me to pin down exactly what you mean here.


Yeah it is hard given all the lines and name changes over the years. By "lesser" I mean things like the US special, or highway way, or newer performer series. I am sure they are fine guitars, but they were all cheaper lines than the American Standard.

I have found that I am always happiest buying the standard line (be it Fender, Gibson etc). It a balance of not spending extra money on too much bling (deluxe, ultra series etc) or wondering if I should have spent a bit more to move up to the true standard series of any model. I know there are great guitars at various price points (I own a few) but once I am up over a grand I go for the standard series.

TG


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Given the standard didnt exist when the performer came out (someone correct me if false) Im not sure where the valuation of lesser comes from, in a factual sense. That is not meant to persuade you away from a used usa standard - you know what you want so get that lol.

But ya post a wtb - they are gonna be around a grand nowadays, but they are out there. A 5 year wait to climb $150~ on average price is way better than inflation .


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I recently sold two Fenders, both American Deluxe. 
I got $1400 for each of them and I think I could've gotten more but I was in a hurry and wanted to sell quickly.
This is the new normal. Get used to it.
You can choose not to buy at that price but you won't affect market trends and your options will continue to diminish.
It is WAY past time used MIA Fenders started getting more than $1000.
They stagnated at that price for well over a decade while the price of new just kept increasing.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

The old USA standard became the Professional. The performer is a cheaper line than the pro line so it isn’t the same level as the old USA standard.

I don’t mind paying a grand at all, but the last two that came up in my broad area were &1550 and $1450! Like the ads I mentioned in a previous post, I’m assuming these guitars will just sit and sit and sit.

TG



Budda said:


> Given the standard didnt exist when the performer came out (someone correct me if false) Im not sure where the valuation of lesser comes from, in a factual sense. That is not meant to persuade you away from a used usa standard - you know what you want so get that lol.
> 
> But ya post a wtb - they are gonna be around a grand nowadays, but they are out there. A 5 year wait to climb $150~ on average price is way better than inflation .


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You're sure the performer isnt as good as a standard? Just over a name change and a $800 price hike over a few years? 

I would put my player series strats against an MIA any day.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> There is a Highway One tele at the 12th fret for $750


There's one local to me on kijiji that the guy wants $1200. And it's not even close to new condition.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I think some of us are struggling with the concept of inflation. It does catch up to the used market as well. In 2005 a used MIM was $250. That's because new they were about $450. Now they're $1000 new. 

Also what's happened in the last 5 years is our dollar went from near parity with the USD down to around $0.70. So we here have had the double whammy of price increases on new stock along with increases due to the exchange rate. I bought a brand new American Standard Tele from Musicians Friend in 2009 on sale for $900 (drove across the border to pick it up). Equal guitar now is $2000 new here. If I sold it am I supposed to ask $600? No, I'm going to use the age old formula of about 60% of new which is around $1200. Did I "make money" on the deal? Not really because $1200 doesn't go nearly as far as it did in 2009. 

I do find there's 3 camps. 
-Those asking reasonable prices based on about 60% of current new price. 
-Those who expect to get within 10% of current new price
-Those who think they should still be paying 2005 prices for everything.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> -Those who think they should still be paying 2005 prices for everything.


Using that logic, some would probably offer granpa $300 for his '59 LPC. lol


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Only because they dont adjust the original price for inflation.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I love Tele's. I presently have three Tele partscasters which I assembled.

All three are really great playing and sounding guitars. Although they all sound slightly different (different pickups), I can basically get the Tele tones I want from any of the three.

I've played Teles costing thousands and understanding the idea of diminishing returns, I still don't feel or hear the advantages / benefits of super expensive Teles in general.

A Tele is a thing of beauty, but the simplicity is it's greatest strength in my opinion.

Things are worth what the market is willing to pay. I assume we all understand that. I can build a Tele for well under a grand that will be as good (for me) as one costing triple that amount from a boutique builder or Fender.

A major part of a glorious Tele, is the set up.

Just my opinions of course.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Using that logic, some would probably offer granpa $300 for his '59 LPC. lol
> 
> View attachment 326891


There's a really hilarious local Kijiji ad for a 2000-ish American Standard Strat that the seller considers "vintage" (because 20 years old) and also because of the colour that it's super rare and so he's asking $2100. He's got screenshots of ebay and reverb ads for the same guitar and because of those prices he thinks that's what it's worth. 

And that's the other thing: Reverb. For some reason there's all these grossly inflated prices on there. I don't get it.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

I’m of two minds; I only shop Gibson or Fender and I never pay top dollar. The last guitar I bought was a made in Mexico telecaster Nashville deluxe for about $650. That was used from a long and McQuade. It’s not top of the line by any means, but it does the job nicely. The Guitar before that was a Gibson traditional 2012 that I got from a private sale for $1500. It’s a beauty. I’ve seen them go for (asking) $1000 more on Kijiji. I can wait.
As my wife, the real estate agent, says: the market will tell you how much it’s worth.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> He's got screenshots of ebay and reverb ads for the same guitar and because of those prices he thinks that's what it's worth.


They get upset when you link them to the ebay 'sold' section or reverb's 'price guide'. lol


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

I got my American Standard plain vanilla mid-00s tele for $1000. THE entry-level pro guitar. And enough guitar to serve me the rest of my life.


----------



## morepowder (Apr 30, 2020)

I have to remind myself that when selling we're don't want to advertise with a price that EVERYONE considers fair. That's too low. It's a great way for a business to go bankrupt. We are selling ONE item, and we're advertising at a price that "some" people will find fair.

It's also human nature when it comes to an item like a guitar where prices and quality go from LOW to high. I think we're all guilty of landing at a point on that continuum line, and we think that everyone who is happy with something less than us just doesn't understand the quality at that point and isn't as discerning as us. And anyone who will pay more than us is an idiot. 😂


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

morepowder said:


> I have to remind myself that when selling we're don't want to advertise with a price that EVERYONE considers fair. That's too low. It's a great way for a business to go bankrupt. We are selling ONE item, and we're advertising at a price that "some" people will find fair.
> 
> It's also human nature when it comes to an item like a guitar where prices and quality go from LOW to high. Pick a price point on that continuum. I think we're all guilty of landing at a point on that continuum line, and we think that everyone who is happy with something less than us just doesn't understand the quality at that point and isn't as discerning as us. And anyone who will pay more than us is an idiot. 😂


The old axiom still holds. An item is worth whatever someone is willing to pay for it. 

Personally, I know what I consider "fair" and then I pad my price just a bit to leave some room for haggling. Back in the spring I sold an American Standard Strat. I asked $1300. I ended up accepting a deal at $1050. Maybe that was a little low, but I was comfortable with what I got. However that didn't stop some offers of $750 from rolling in.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

If you like them that is cool; we could argue about “what is just as good” and ‘price vs value’ forever. 

The point here is simply about used Tele prices for the American standard (or modern equivalent) .



Budda said:


> You're sure the performer isnt as good as a standard? Just over a name change and a $800 price hike over a few years?
> 
> I would put my player series strats against an MIA any day.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> If you like them that is cool; we could argue about “what is just as good” and ‘price vs value’ forever.
> 
> The point here is simply about used Tele prices for the American standard (or modern equivalent) .


Just saying if you want a solid MIA the old standards or new performers are the ticket for the $1000ish price point.

USA standards are sti around $1k and available, just gotta do more legwork now.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Budda said:


> Pauls boutique in toronto often has a few usa and japanese fenders rolling through, often on consignment. Check the l&m used section online as well.


One good tip if you find something you really like at L&M, ask if there are any used items of the same model for sale in your province. They will ship between stores for $10 within the province, and an extra $10 for each province over. Lots of stuff never makes it to the online used section, but they can look it up in store somewhat quickly. (If you know the exact SKU, it's very fast. But if you wanted any colour of American Pro Strat, for example, they would have to look up each one)



Milkman said:


> I love Tele's. I presently have three Tele partscasters which I assembled. ..... I've played Teles costing thousands and understanding the idea of diminishing returns, I still don't feel or hear the advantages / benefits of super expensive Teles in general.


Parts Teles can be really great. Some really "high end" Teles are just parts Teles with fancy relic jobs. The problem with parts guitars is that it's almost impossible to get your money out of them. So if you know exactly what you want and will keep it forever, it can be a good way to go. But if you ever try to sell it, you'd probably get more by parting it out.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

American special at the oshawa store for 1k. Played well. But it is green.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

American standard came up today in Brantford on Face book marketplace. Rosewood board and red for $1100. Some finish dings.


----------



## ottawa_adam (Feb 23, 2019)

I just picked up a Squier Affinity Tele at a pawn shop for $200 taxes in. The body if banged up a bit but the guitar works and sounds great. I got an abalone pickguard and knobs on order, to spruce it up a bit. I've never been one to care about high dollar stuff, or specific models, so this fits the bill just fine for me.


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

ottawa_adam said:


> I just picked up a Squier Affinity Tele at a pawn shop for $200 taxes in. The body if banged up a bit but the guitar works and sounds great. I got an abalone pickguard and knobs on order, to spruce it up a bit. I've never been one to care about high dollar stuff, or specific models, so this fits the bill just fine for me.


Last time I say Danny Artuso playing, he had a Squire tele. Absolutely no-one cared or maybe noticed except me. Sounded great. (It's all in the fingers.)


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I keep a couple of Telecasters out within reach. I went through maybe a dozen variations and price points. At one point in time, if it had a Tele shape, and was affordable, it came home. After setup, they all could have stayed. Some of the non Fender offshore models were amazing to experience.

A good Telecaster holds some value. Value has been everywhere, and lucky rock bottom examples do surface, like with almost any guitar. The real value is if you feel something as you play it.

Advertising to sell, took time, but they all sold when the right buyer put it in there hands and plugged into an amp. The asking price always seems high, until you play it. You can always remember seeing one cheaper at one time. Mine all sold locally, to someone who put it in there hands and felt the same way I did about the guitar.

A couple of times, I was in a hurry for cash value. So I traded a couple of times at L&M, and it got scooped up within a few minutes, while I was still in the store, at a higher price than I was asking. Go figure...

Last night I pulled out a 2012 MIM Telecaster Standard that was selected because it was an excellent guitar. However, it spends more time, cased in the storage racks because there is only so much room to have guitars out to grab. Twenty guitars or so out of the cases, takes up space. Originally it was bought to put aftermarket pickups in, but the hour I spent with it last night, reaffirms my other past experiences with the same guitar. She is good, just the way she was made.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This is an interesting clip. It seems like it's not just Teles.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

I had a 2012 American Standard Strat. Bought for $900 last year and sold this year for $1050. They are around for that price, you just have to be patient and follow the used market very closely. 

When I'm on the prowl for a guitar I save the kijiji search to my bookmarks in my phone and check it every hour or two.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

I was just on cl and someone is asking $1100.oo for a mim strat with soft case so ya...lol


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

If you can wait 12 (maybe 18) months, excess supply and dropping demand should present quite a few cheaper options.









NYT: Guitars are back...


Guitars Are Back, Baby!




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

There are a lot empty guitar hangers at my local L&M. People are pandemic buying, and new stock is not available yet. I am sure it will start trickling in as production and shipping ramp up.

Hard to imagine a guitar glut. Not at my house.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Grainslayer said:


> I was just on cl and someone is asking $1100.oo for a mim strat with soft case so ya...lol


Or $900 on kijiji ... i guess the days of $400 mim teles are gone


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Saw a MIM strat or tele on FB just now for 500 or 600.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> Or $900 on kijiji ... i guess the days of $400 mim teles are gone


There's a local guy who wants $600 firm for a 2012 MIM standard that has a bunch of chips in the paint. He hasn't been able to sell it for probably two months now.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Tone Chaser said:


> There are a lot empty guitar hangers at my local L&M. People are pandemic buying, and new stock is not available yet. I am sure it will start trickling in as production and shipping ramp up.
> 
> Hard to imagine a guitar glut. Not at my house.


really. I no that one I put on FB today is too cheap. I am going to take the add down.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Even Squier resale values are high for a tele... same strat version is half the price


----------

